# Smoke unit



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello all,
I have a USA G scale Hudson steam engine and I would like to improve the smoke output. Has any of you done any upgrades to your engines? Any help/ideas pics would help, Thanks


----------



## Kiwi (Jan 29, 2011)

I know this item was way back back, but in many cases the smoke generated can be easily improved. The stuff you buy is "sort of watered down" but the real stuff is used by the Fire Service for training ( To white out large areas quickly) If your wise, take a container ( not too greedy) to your local Fire Station and beg for some !!!!!!.The old plastic 35mm film containers are idea, or a medicine bottle about the same size. 
Just dont flood you unit otherwise neighbours will be reporting you for having an outside fire.
Tony
www.gscaletrains.net.nz


----------

